# Sunblaster T5 HO Lighting



## geonut (Jun 24, 2012)

Can Sunblaster T5 HO lighting be used for growing submersed aquarium plants ?

Or is it only suitable for horticulture ?


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi,

I did not have that brand but I did use (Coralife) T5HO in a 75 gallon tank.
It was more than enough light for my plants and I was only using one tube.
Mine was a 2x55w. Color temp was 6700k.
Good luck!


----------



## josh-the-box (Nov 11, 2018)

Can't see why not... T5's grow everything from coral to plants. Just use the correct bulbs.


----------

